# Direct T.v D10 or D11-300 channel changing



## djlax152 (Mar 8, 2008)

For some reason i can not get my tivo to change the channels of my direct T.V receiver D10 or my D11-300. I've swapped these recievers quite a few times trying different things. I tried calling tivo and they say"Umm ahh Ummm we dont support that"Ive tried the advanced setup as well as the recommended setup under the channel changing setup and Nothing! Yes the IR cables are setup correctly, yes ive restarted the tivo and the boxes a few times. I have also tried a few IR codes in the advanced setup as well. I can get the guide to download and everything else is working flawless just the channel changing issue. I have a Tivo series 2 DVR, anyone else able to get this to work my Tivo is basically useless  for scheduling recordings


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

IIRC, 10074 is the code for DirecTV brand receivers.

Some of those might support serial control though, the D10 (some versions) with the home control cable, the D11/D12 with the Patersontech USB serial translator.


----------



## djlax152 (Mar 8, 2008)

I think my IR blasters might be defective or something, I forgot to mention that I did try the 10074 IR code along with several others i found on google, Luckily i was able to call Tivo and they are shipping me out a Serial cable, IR cable and a home control cable. My D10 does have the low speed data input for the home control cable hopefully i can get that to work. I would actually like to use my newer Direct T.V reciever (D11-300) for some weird reason it seems to handle storms better than the D10( why i dont know). Has anyone ever tried the Paterson USB adapter on the D11-300 and gotten it to work successfully? http://www.patersontech.com/products/usbtvtranslator.aspx.

Does it help with the channel changing delay, when i used the IR cables i do remember a long delay when i would use the tivo remote to change the channels. It was pretty annoying, i remember always using the direct T.V receiver remote to change channels all the time because of that. THANKS FOR ALL YOUR HELP


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

This is Directv TiVo forum, sorry unable to help


----------



## QMaster01 (Mar 2, 2014)

Connecting a TiVo series 2 DVR (Digital Video Recorder) to a DirecTV model D12-500 STB (Set Top Box) via a serial RS-232 to USB connection

Note: One can use the IR cable that comes with the TiVo but the channel changing is very slow and TiVo enters 3 digits for a channel up function.

You will need the following components:

A TiVo serial RS-232 cable with a 3.5mm plug on one end and a male DB-9 connector on the other end. This cable is provided with your TiVo. (If needed, try eBay or TiVo. com)

A Female DB-9 to Female DB-9 gender changer

A DB-9 male to female Null modem adapter

A USB to serial cable. This cable must have the pl2303 chip which is compatible with linux. (the pl2303X chips do not work according to mythtv. org/wiki/Controlling_DirecTV_Set_Top_Box_(STB)_via_USB_or_Serial#Over view)

According to mythtv. org
Known good adapters are:
1.	The Sabrent USB->Serial port adapter newegg. com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812156008)
1.	WARNING: I ordered one of these and it no longer works with the DirecTV box. These are now using the pl2303X chips instead of the pl2303 and do not work.
2.	IOGEAR GUC232A, ATEN UC-232A (pl2303), BAFO BF-810, QVS UR-2000M2, Sabrent SBT-USC1M and other PL2303 based adapters are known working.
1.	WARNING: I ordered two of these (Sabrent?) and they no longer work with the DirecTV box. These are now using the pl2303X chips instead of the pl2303 and do not work.
2.	A new IOGear GUC232A unit worked for me on 2010-06-17, so either they still use the older rev (unlikely) or DirecTV upgraded to a newer Linux kernel that fixes the driver bug with the new revision (likely).
3.	[cablestogo. com/product.asp?cat%5fid=1529&sku=26886]
1.	July 06, 2007 Update: It has been reported that EMTC (emtcompany. com/products/adapters/dxubdb9-usb-to-serial-db9-adapter-cable.htm) is no longer shipping linux compatible (PL2303) cables. Previously, they were a good and inexpensive supplier, but the replacement cables are not compatible. DO NOT BUY THESE
4.	GWC UC320 (newegg. com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16812107108). This has been reported to work on both the HD20-100 and D11-500 boxes as of November, 2007.
5.	dtvcontrol.com/index.aspx?content=cable, which shows up under linux as "Prolific Technology, Inc. PL2303 Serial Port"
6.	Dynex DX-UBDB9 purchased off of ebay (February 2009 and August 2009) work fine on the H20-600, H20-100 and H21-200.
7.	Paterson Technology USB TV Translator. Works flawlessly on an H23 receiver (also works with D11, D12, and H20) and has additional logic to eliminate the channel banner quickly.
8.	Other cables/adapters are unknown (use at your own risk).
Be careful, a lot of these adapters are no longer pl2303 based although they carry the same Model number. Try cooldvr.com. He carries a complete set of cables (pc or mac to stb) that are tested to work. Cost about the same as buying the parts individually
Official USB to Serial Cable Support
According to the Installers Guide V2.2, the following USB to Serial Adapters are fully supported:
Supported USB-Serial Adapters
Manufacturer	Model	USB Vendor ID	USB Product ID
IOGEAR	GUC232A	0x067B	0x2303
ATEN	UC-232A	0x067B	0x2303
BAFO	BF-810	0x067B	0x2303
Therefore, it is possible (though not guaranteed) that your particular USB-Serial adapter will work if it has:
	USB Vendor ID= 0x067B
	USB Product ID= 0x2303

Connect the cables and adapters together. Plug the 3.5mm plug into the Serial port on the back of the TiVo series 2. Plug the USB cable into the back of the DirecTV model D12 receiver. Unplug the power cord on the receiver and then plug it back in.

On the TiVo Series 2 unit, use the TiVo remote and
Press TiVo to Go to messages and settings
Settings
Channels
Channel Changing (if this is not visible, you will have to repeat Guided setup by resetting your TiVo and adding on a DirecTV satellite receiver)
OK
No, Ive switched to a different satellite box
DirecTV brand remote
Use Serial cable

Your TiVo remote will now be able to change channels on the satellite receiver.

Now on the DirecTV receiver, using the DirecTV remote, change the banner display time;
Menu
Setup
System Setup
Display
Change Banner display time to 2 seconds. (Or see DIRECTV Set-Top Box Information for 
the Installer manual, see below.)

Related sites:

mythtv. org/wiki/Controlling_DirecTV_Set_Top_Box_(STB)_via_USB_or_Serial#Over view
sbcatest. com/DTV-MD-0058-DIRECTVSet-topInformationforInstallers-V2.2.pdf
pdp8. net/directv/directv.shtml_for the Windows "directv.pl" perl script
gbpvr. com/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Utility/DirecTVChannelControl
cooldvr. com/SerialChannelIR.html
patersontech. com/support/support.aspx_(couldnt find the USB TV translator here)


----------

